# How to open compaq case and upgrading sound card



## payneshiloo (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm new thank you. I have two question if it's possible. I have a Compaq desk pro and I can't get the case off. It has two buttons on the side I thought it would open by pushing them in , but nothing. 2nd question. I picked up some Boston digital BA735 speakers connected them to my computer they are not working. My sound-card is analog does this have anything to do with it. Someone told me I need a digital card. What do you recommend.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which DeskPro? There's several models and they open in different ways. If you want you can go to the Compaq website and and type in your system model number and you can get documentation. There's usually something there on how to open the case.

Boston Acoustics FAQ: http://www.bostonacoustics.com/faq.asp?p=multi#2

You will need a new soundcard. Creative is always a good name to go with, but there's others like M-Audio and Turtle Beach. Its hard to go wrong with the Creative Audigy cards; great sound and great game performance.


----------



## stellir (Feb 27, 2004)

If you take a few pics and post them, maybe we can help you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, many of the cases for systems like Compaq, HP, Dell, etc. need some _coaxing_ to open.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

If you push both side buttons in at the same time and pull the case towards you. The way I do it is while pulling with your fingers, push the cd drive with your right thumb. It will take a little effort to "pull" the case off. That's the best way I have found to do it. 

Senna


----------

